# Zeiss 85mm f/1.4 ZE Planar



## J.R. (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi,

The Zeiss 85mm has been playing on my mind for quite a while now. The basic reason why I didn't but it till date was because it was too fussed about the manual focus but now with the 6D, I'm contemplating buying this lens and changing the 6D's focusing screen to aid in manual focus.

I just have two questions here - 

1) How difficult with the manual focusing be after changing the focusing screen? (I've never changed a focusing screen of any of my cameras so am wary of the performance) 
2) How does it compare to the Canon's offerings?

Thanks ... J.R.


----------



## Plaid Zebra Films (Mar 2, 2013)

I can kind of answer those questions. Three things first that make my situation different.

I come from a video background but do photography on the side but not professionally (yet). I just got the Zeiss 85 1.4 ZE this week so my impressions are fairly new. Lastly, I'm using a 5D mk iii with the standard focusing screen.

Now my answer. 
1) I find the zeiss 85 to be a little harder to manual focus (especially at 1.4) than my other zeisses (35 and 50) but overall it is still easily doable. You just have to pay attention more closely. This is most likely due to the smaller focusing plane on the longer lens. I think...
2) I have used in the past the 85 1.2L and in most cases I think they are on the same level. For portraits they give off the same overwhelmingly soft bokeh while still keeping your focus sharp on your subjects face and eyes (at 1.4). A feat not many lens can do. The 1.2 vs 1.4 to me is almost gimmicky and useless. Another fact, the size of the L is larger but the front elements are actually the same on both. The L just has plastic casing around it concealing the autofocus. 
Lastly if you do video, the L is useless when you try to manual focus with it. The focus ring is nearly impossible to dial in right as it spins too fast and loose.

Hope that gives something!


----------



## Albi86 (Mar 4, 2013)

Plaid Zebra Films said:


> 1) I find the zeiss 85 to be a little harder to manual focus (especially at 1.4) than my other zeisses (35 and 50) but overall it is still easily doable. You just have to pay attention more closely. This is most likely due to the smaller focusing plane on the longer lens. I think...



This particular lens is also famous for its focus shift. It can be a problem especially when you shoot around f/2 or f/2.8. Could it be that your difficulty depends on this too?


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 4, 2013)

I had an EG-S screen in my 5Dc. I loved it so much, I never changed it back. It will allow you to see the DOF very well but your lenses slower than F/2.8 will be darker thru the VF. It didn't bother me enough to switch it back.

To change the screen, Its pretty simple. Just be in a cleaner area to prevent dust in the VF when changing the screens.


----------



## J.R. (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for the advice ... I ordered the Eg-S screen. I will also be borrowing / renting the Zeiss 1.4 and see how it goes.


----------

